# 2.0 tfsi n249 diverter valve with boost controller



## dinur125 (May 21, 2018)

Hi, I've installed a plex pbc pro electronic boost controller, for that I had to remove the N75 valve that also controls the n249 diverter valve.
Afrter doing this, I've noticed that the diverter valve it's not working properly or at all when wot, that making quite a bit of closed throttle surge (that sweet swututututuu) when letting the gas from boost.
I've not yet remapped as I've installed the controller yesterday and made some tests. 
My question : what do I have to change in the map file to make the n249 valve to work properly open/close when wot or lift? What setting have to be made as it need by logic to get signal from elsewhere instead the factory N75 that is not on the car anymore.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

dinur125 said:


> Hi, I've installed a plex pbc pro electronic boost controller, for that I had to remove the N75 valve that also controls the n249 diverter valve.
> Afrter doing this, I've noticed that the diverter valve it's not working properly or at all when wot, that making quite a bit of closed throttle surge (that sweet swututututuu) when letting the gas from boost.
> I've not yet remapped as I've installed the controller yesterday and made some tests.
> My question : what do I have to change in the map file to make the n249 valve to work properly open/close when wot or lift? What setting have to be made as it need by logic to get signal from elsewhere instead the factory N75 that is not on the car anymore.


The N75 valve controls the wastegate on the turbocharger.

the N249 diverter valve is electronically controlled. You probably have to switch to a completely vac/boost operated diverter valve, like a AWE-tuning one.


----------

